# Spun bearing and Bun in the oven!



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

I gotta spun bearing in my 67', this will be my first time pulling an engine so I need your help! Wife is due in September (awesome) but I gotta get this rectified before this car gets put on the back burner :laugh2:! I did a search but any particularly good write ups/videos out there? I was planning on taking the muncie 4 out, and removing the engine/bell housing out as one unit... but any help or direction would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I always pull the trans and then the bellhousing. Comes right off, and much easier to pull the engine. You might want to remove the distributor before you yank it, too, to make clearing the firewall easier with less risk of damage. Get yourself a good machine shop to check the crank, oil passages, and the line bore on that engine.....good luck.


----------



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

I see you're in Fresno, only a couple hours from me (Pleasanton). Do you have any machine shops you would recommend? Thanks!


----------



## chadd925 (Jun 5, 2016)

Ok. Hurst and muncie m20 is out. Tonight I'm hoping to remove the bell housing, pressure plate and clutch. Any trick on removing the clutch linkage kit? After that I was gonna drain the oil, coolant, remove fan shroud and fan. Any tips on the long headers when it comes to removal? Am I missing anything? Thanks!


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Loosen the nut on the end of the bell crank, and pull it out. Unbolt the headers. Disconnect the wires to the starter, alternator and distributor, pull the wire harness back off the engine. Remove radiator and fan. Should be ready to slip right out after removing mount bolts!


----------



## willslowgto (Mar 3, 2017)

I have not personally used them but quite a few folks on the PY Forums give Victory Automotive Machine in San Jose a thumbs up. Victory Automotive Machine


----------

